# GeoTagging - Koordinaten mit Hilfe der Schärfentiefe berechnen



## Jacky87 (29. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig.
Ich arbeite gerade an einem Projekt, in dem wir einen Kartenausschnitt zeigen, der den Fotostandpunkt und die fotografierte Umgebung enthält.
Zudem wird in der Karte dreiecksförmig angezeigt, was alles auf dem Foto zu sehen ist (also die Brennweite), weiterhin der Schärfepunkt, der Schärfentiefebereich und die aufgenommenen Points of Interest.
Die Informationen dazu werden aus den EXIF-Daten gelesen.
Wie überprüfe ich nun am besten, ob ein Point of Interest in dem gewünschten Bereich liegt oder nicht?
Im Anhang ist ein Bild, das zeigt, welchen Bereich ich meine.
Ich habe schon einiges über die hyperfokale Entfernung, die Schärfentiefe mit Nahpunkt und Fernpunkt, den Zerstreuungskreis etc. gelesen, aber wie bringe ich das jetzt noch mit den GPS-Koordinaten in Verbindung? Die Formeln, die ich schon habe, sind auch im Anhang zu finden.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mich verständlich ausdrücken und jemand kann mir helfen.

Vielen Dank schonmal,

Jacky


----------



## chmee (31. März 2010)

> Ich arbeite gerade an einem Projekt, in dem wir einen Kartenausschnitt zeigen, der den Fotostandpunkt und die fotografierte Umgebung enthält.
> Zudem wird in der Karte dreiecksförmig angezeigt, was alles auf dem Foto zu sehen ist..


Im Moment kann ich die Frage noch nicht ganz entschlüsseln.. Du fotografierst ein Bild, auf dem eine Karte ist? Du fotografierst ein POI und ermittelst anhand der GPS-Daten, um welches Objekt es sich handelt? Du hälst eine Karte ins Bild und die Applikation sagt Dir, wohin Du Dich drehen sollst?

mfg chmee


----------



## Mark (31. März 2010)

Hi!

Keine Lösung, aber vielleicht Ansätze, die zur Lösung führen können 
a) als erstes benötigst Du die "relative Position" des POI (wenn beides globale Positionen sind  ) zur Kameraposition
b) nun kannst Du diese Koordinaten in Polarkoordinaten umrechnen.
c) wenn nun der Radius des POI innerhalb des Nah- und Fernpunkts und der Winkel des POI innerhalb der Brennweite liegt, liegt der POI im gewünschte Feld.
...? 
Völliger Blödsinn?! Dann bitte einfach ignorieren 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------

